
Monoalphabetic Cipher: Encode and Decode Online - chriskifanga
https://kifanga.com/tools/cipher/monoalphabetic-cipher
======
yodelshady
I'll always like seeing good crypto resources.

[https://cryptopals.com](https://cryptopals.com) has some nice challenges in
this area, progressing to more advanced things like CBC padding oracle
attacks.

I also quite like the idea of cyberchef from GCHQ
([https://gchq.github.io/CyberChef/](https://gchq.github.io/CyberChef/)),
although to be honest spinning up a python interpreter with the same libraries
is not much harder, so it probably depends more on personal preference for web
or CLI.

------
chriskifanga
A monoalphabetic cipher is any cipher in which the letters of the plaintext
are mapped to ciphertext letters based on a single alphabet key.

~~~
tialaramex
It's equivalent to a block cipher in which the block size is one letter.

This is actually sort of a useful intuition. Clearly we can see from the
monoalphabetic cipher that if the block size is too small that's a problem.
One of the things which was already known to be wrong with DES when it was
standardized is that the block size (64-bit) is too small.

------
bobbydreamer
Nice

